# iFrame keine neue Seite



## Maxm123 (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe auf meiner HP einen iFrame. er hatte vorher 

```
src="dates.php"
```

nun hat er

```
src="dates.html"
```

er will den neuen link nicht annehmen wenn ich die seite aktualisiere auf der der iframe ist will er immer dates.php anzeigen

was soll ich tun?


----------



## Maik (7. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

leer mal den Browsercache vor'm nächsten Seitenaufruf.

mfg Maik


----------



## Maxm123 (7. Dezember 2008)

hab ich - geht nicht


----------



## Maik (7. Dezember 2008)

Hast du auch "dates.php" aus dem Verzeichnis entfernt?

Ansonsten nenn mal bitte den Link zu der Seite, damit man dort einen Blick drauf werfen kann.

mfg Maik


----------



## Maxm123 (7. Dezember 2008)

also dates.php gab es nie...hab mich jetzt entschieden eine dates.html anzulegen die es gibt

link: http://www.dj-max-mueller.de


----------



## Maik (7. Dezember 2008)

So stellt sich der Quellcode bei mir dar:



			
				http://www.dj-max-mueller.de/ hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ```
> <iframe scrolling="auto" name="dates" class="datesif" src="hier fehlt was"></iframe>
> ```



mfg Maik


----------



## Maxm123 (7. Dezember 2008)

so aber jetzt steht dates.html da.. bei mir will er aber immernoch .php anzeigen

liegts vll am browser?


----------



## Maik (7. Dezember 2008)

```
<iframe scrolling="auto" width="190" height="150" name="dates" class="datesif" src="http://www.dj-max-mueller.de/site/dates.html"></iframe>
```
So seh ich browserübergreifend den iFrame mit der darin zu ladenden Seite "dates.html".

mfg Maik


----------



## Maxm123 (7. Dezember 2008)

geht nicht 

hier mal n Screenshot

http://www.dj-max-mueller.de/images/gehtnicht.jpg


----------



## Maik (7. Dezember 2008)

geht doch 




mfg Maik


----------



## Maxm123 (7. Dezember 2008)

geh bitte jetzt mal auf die Seite und sa mir ob das noch da steht oder jetzt wieder Error kommt


----------



## Maik (7. Dezember 2008)

Bei mir kam da noch nie ein "Error", und daran hat sich auch nichts geändert:




mfg Maik


----------



## Benjamin5 (7. Dezember 2008)

Gebe der datei einfach die endung .php. Du kannst ja weiterhin dort nur HTML Code drinne haben, aber es wird dann trotzdem angezeigt.


----------



## Maik (7. Dezember 2008)

Benjamin5 hat gesagt.:


> @ Maik: Bei deinem Screenshot sieht man ganz gross den 404 Error, in der seite und der Error ist auch tatsächlich noch da.


Hast du das Thema von Beginn an gelesen, und einen Blick in den Quellcode der verlinkten Seite geworfen? 

Wir reden hier von dem rotumrandeten iFrame "dates", der angeblich das Dokument "dates.html" nicht anzeigt,  und nicht vom rechten großen iFrame "main", dessen eingebundenen Seite http://www.dj-max-mueller.de/site/home.html auf dem Server überhaupt nicht existiert, was zu der Fehlermeldung führt.

Außerdem wollte er eben für das Dokument "dates.php" die Dateiendung ".php" in ".html" ändern.

mfg Maik


----------



## Benjamin5 (7. Dezember 2008)

Da Ich nur einmal rübergeschaut habe und die seite den error gesehen habe war Ich der meinung das es der Abschnitt sei. Denn wenn die als php angefragt wird und nicht da ist dann bekommt man einen 404 Error.
Ich habe nur leider nicht genauer nachgeschaut das dies die Home.html sein soll.


----------



## Maxm123 (7. Dezember 2008)

> Bei mir kam da noch nie ein "Error", und daran hat sich auch nichts geändert:



müsste jetzt aber weil ich nun dates2.html gemacht hab. das kotzt mich an. kann man den iframe nicht sagen das er die URL aktualisieren soll?


----------



## Maik (7. Dezember 2008)

Maxm123 hat gesagt.:


> müsste jetzt aber weil ich nun dates2.html gemacht hab.


Interessant, ich hab jetzt erneut den Browsercache geleert, aber an dem Dateinamen hat sich im Quellcode nichts geändert.




Dass es bei mir auch schon zuvor (seit Post #8) funktioniert hat, hab ich hier mit zwei Screenshots dokumentiert, und kann daher  zu dem Thema nichts mehr sagen.

Ich wünsche einen schönen 2. Advent! 

mfg Maik


----------

